# Suche wen zum Werben



## Killerkante21 (21. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Ich, suche nach jemanden den ich auf dem Server Durotan, bei der Allianz Werben kann.

 

Server: Durotan

Fraktion: Allianz

Bevorzugte Rassen: Mensch, Draenei, Nachtelf (Wobei das durch die Teleportfunktion relativ egal ist)

 

Was ich euch biete:

Zuverlässigkeit

Gemütliches Spiel-Klima

Hilfsbereitschaft

Freundlichkeit

Gute Einstiegshilfe, sowohl was Fragen angeht, als auch für Taschen/Gold e.t.c

-!!Leider keine Voice möglichkeiten!!-

 

 

Was ich von euch erwarte:

Freundlichkeit

Motivation

Eigene Finanzierung des Spiels/der Spielzeit (ist nicht immer selbstverständlich!)

Eventuell kein zu geringes geistiges alter  (nicht böse gemeint, aber momentan sind Ferien!)

 

 

- Vorweg möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich maximal 2-3 Std. am Tag mit dir/euch level, da ich zum einem   auch anderes zu tun habe und auch mit Freunden/Freundin WoW spiele.

- Zudem level ich maximal 2 Charaktere auf 90 mit euch, helfe euch jedoch bei der Entscheidung für die Klasse/Rasse/Spezialisierung/Berufe.

 

Ich persönlich habe keine bevorzugte Klasse derweil und werde mich so anpassen, dass wir bei der Dungeonsuche möglichst schnell eine Gruppe finden.

 

Das Freunde Werben hier bezieht sich eher aufs schnelle aufleveln, so dass wir vermutlich innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Tagen beide Charaktere (Falls zwei erwünscht) auf lvl 90 haben.

 

Lasst euch nicht von meinen Namen abschrecken. 

 

Freue mich auf kommende Kandidaten!

 

MfG

Killerkante


----------

